# Releasing DP/DR, and fear and anxiety.



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I'm currently using this program called The Sedona Method. What it does is it helps you "release" any unwanted feelings and thoughts, basically rendering you immune to negativty. It's really helping alot of my DP, which has cleared up about 70% if not more. Mind you I'm also taking an anti-psychotic (Zyprexa), but I think this program is what is doing the trick for me. If any of you wanna check it out, they have free demo cd's available at their site (http://www.sedona.com)

In case anyone interjects I'm in no way shape or form related to this site or program, I'm merely using it for my own self-betterment and it's working wonders.


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

Sounds intriguing Universal. May i ask what the main points of this technique, is it a therapy or thought process etc or are there medications etc to take with it?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

It's basically a technique using language to empty out the subconscious mind of fears and limitations. A sample would go like this: Focus on the NOW moment and bring to mind a problem that you've been struggling for a while. Be mindful of what feelings arise. Then ask yourself these questions: could I let this feeling go? .... then Would I ? ... when?

repeat as necessary for any problems. our thinking patterns are tied in by feeling patterns.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

"Ever noticed that people who believe in Creationism look really unevolved? - Bill Hicks"

------------

No, but I've noticed how remarkably shallow people judge others by their appearance.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

this releasing stuff is helping tremedously. i'm sure when you go to church a part of it is releasing your feelings. this program is about releasing your stress and anxiety which help increase dp./


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

It's also about looking at yourself. When I confess my sins, I will certainly confess needlessly attacking you.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

That is, I apologize for insulting you. Your tag line is insulting, and I acted like an idiot. Not the first time, I'm afraid. I am sorry.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

no problem, i figured you were a christian. anyway i changed my signature to something more upbeat


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

so, nobody is curious at all about this program? pretty suprising. it's really helping me a great deal and i wish to try and help others cope. there's a free cd on the site for anyone who wants to check it. :roll:


----------

